# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  TED v4.1.2.1  ...help menu selection

## paul mancuso

From the Help menu when I click the Tornado Manual the browser is taken to an unknown URL.  How do I set the default URL to point to the actual Tornado Manual site?

----------


## Frank

http://www.aspdb.com/site/Tor/manual04/

MMMnnn.. it works here... I'll check


FK

----------


## paul mancuso

the following is the URL that my browser is taken to:

http://www.aspdb.com/tornado/manual/

----------


## Frank

looks like an old link.. I'll make sure it is fixed.

FK

----------


## paul mancuso

Frank,

When will I be able to get the fixed TED.  Currently I'm bouncing back and forth between the TED and IE, to get to the Tornado manual  What a pain in the A**.....

----------


## Frank

if you mean the links.. it should be fixed.. I'll try again to confirm...


FK

----------

